# Lowes Pellet Stoves?



## mfglickman (Jan 21, 2012)

I've seen mention on here of folks getting decent stoves at Lowe's. The financing you can get at Lowe's is appealing - as long as paid off w/in time frame etc. But when I look online all I see are Summers, no Englanders etc. that I've seen people mention getting at Lowe's.

Does their stock vary by location? Anyone happy with what they got at Lowe's in New England? I'm dreaming of a Harman or Quad or other but the financing is calling me for a big box store....

Thanks!
Mary


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2012)

mfglickman said:
			
		

> I've seen mention on here of folks getting decent stoves at Lowe's. The financing you can get at Lowe's is appealing - as long as paid off w/in time frame etc. But when I look online all I see are Summers, no Englanders etc. that I've seen people mention getting at Lowe's.
> 
> Does their stock vary by location? Anyone happy with what they got at Lowe's in New England? I'm dreaming of a Harman or Quad or other but the financing is calling me for a big box store....
> 
> ...



Summers is England Stove Works.


----------



## joe_pinehill (Jan 21, 2012)

the prices are attractive.  I would call the phone number/website in the owners manual and see how easy it is to get replacement parts.


----------



## h2ochild (Jan 21, 2012)

Summers Heat is an Englander stove,sold at Lowes..I got a very good price on one late winter there..Check the manuals for the models they sell there and check the reviews from folks here. BTW some folks love their Englanders...some folks don't. I have two of em...Would buy the same again.


----------



## titanracer (Jan 21, 2012)

Summers Heat & Timber Ridge stoves, are all made from Englanders Stove Works. And YES, I did buy mine at Lowes 5 years ago. It has worked flawlessly since I have got it ( knock on wood ). I do the required maintance & cleaning, it still looks great, inside & out. If you take care of them, they will work great, that goes for all stoves. Once & a while, like everything else, you will get a troubled one. But mines has been great. A little word of wisdom though, If you don't mind giving Englander's stove a little TLC, they do require a little more work/maintance compared to others, but they do heat great.


----------



## bill3rail (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought the 55SHP 22 from Lowes, and love it.  Just decide where you could get the most out of it before installation.  
I feel that the OAK is important for the stove.
I read the reviews from a stove technician online, and saw that ESW was rated very high due to minimal repairs needed.

Bill


----------



## krooser (Jan 21, 2012)

Members Max Gearhead and imacman both bought their stoves from the eBay seller that offers the England Stoves at great discounts.... 50% off or right around that. I think Max paid about $799.00?

If you can swing it without financing you'll get the same great stove at a better price. I installed Max's stove, with help form my buddy Tim, and it looks like a great unit for the $$$. And their customer service is 10000% better than most any other manufacturers... especially when you pay a premium price then find out your dealer is clueless..


----------



## teetah222 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Summers Heat 55-SHPEP, bought from Lowes. Made by Englander and it's the exact same stove as the one marketed under the Englander name.  I have only had one issue with it, and that was brought on by the way I was running it.  Had to replace the ignitor after the first year (I'm on the 3rd year now).  But I was running it via the remote thermostat and doing On/Off, so it was cycling and using the ignitor very frequently.  I set it up for Hi/Low since then and the ignitor is doing fine.  Otherwise it's a very good stove. I use it for my main heat and even on cold days, I stay toasty warm. It's easy to clean and the parts for it are easy to come by.  (I did the replacement on the ignitor myself, with a little online assist/info from the service techs at Englander.)  And I'd buy an Englander made stove again.


----------



## dac122 (Jan 23, 2012)

krooser said:
			
		

> Members Max Gearhead and imacman both bought their stoves from the eBay seller that offers the England Stoves at great discounts.... 50% off or right around that. I think Max paid about $799.00?
> 
> If you can swing it without financing you'll get the same great stove at a better price. I installed Max's stove, with help form my buddy Tim, and it looks like a great unit for the $$$. And their customer service is 10000% better than most any other manufacturers... especially when you pay a premium price then find out your dealer is clueless..



I likewise scored mine this way for $760.  The only defect was a barely noticeable dent in the corner.  

The stove has worked flawlessly and Englander Stove Works is second to none on customer service.   You can also feel proud it is a 100% US company kicking butt!


----------



## Murphy118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought my 25 PVDC from Home Depot in August of 2009, came with 1 ton of pellets, on sale for $899, and had a 10% coupon!! Score  I did the install and made the hearth myself, paid $300 for install vent kit.  I have had no real issues with it, but i attribute that to the knowledge I have gained from everyone here on this site.

I guess the biggest thing to remember is to keep the stove and piping CLEAN!!  Good luck in whatever you decide.

John


----------



## fmsm (Jan 23, 2012)

Good stove for the money, great company! Just remember it will require DAILY maintenance that is more than just filling up the hopper!


----------

